# Interior minister



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt has a new Interior Minister, but policemen, human rights activists and analysts agree that he will be unable to reform the notorious institution he now leads as long as the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces (SCAF) continues to refrain from exhibiting the political will to do so.

When newly appointed Prime Minister Kamal al-Ganzouri selected a former chief of Giza's security directorate, Mohamed Ibrahim, as Interior Minister, some activists rushed to criticize the choice of the man who oversaw the “Sudanese Massacre” — the forceful removal by police of a sit-in by unarmed Sudanese refugees in 2005 that left at least 26 refugees dead.

“He’s one of the students of [former Interior Minister] Habib al-Adly’s school of policing,” said Mohamed Mahfouz, a former police officer and current independent researcher on police reform. Others, including Ibrahim himself, insist that he is one of the few good guys who were in leadership positions during Adly’s tenure.

Ibrahim insisted in a television interview on Wednesday that during his time as Giza's security directorate chief, from 2004 to 2006, there were no consistent violations by the police force. He added that “there is no such thing as Adly’s men.”

Whatever Ibrahim’s record may be, it might not matter when it comes to the prospects of reforming the Interior Ministry under his leadership. Many feel the ball is in the SCAF's court. But the SCAF's relationship with the police and its capability to oversee a full-fledged reform of the security apparatus are currently unknown. 



I didn't realise that this was the man involved in the Sudanese murders and that is exactly what they were. I remember it so well as I used to pass these poor people on a daily basis. To be told that they were going to be moved on because they wanted the space to put up tables to feed the poor at Ramadan beggars belief. I was disgusted that there was no outcry about these poor souls being gunned down,


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

And no matter which party enters government, these military "dictators" will never relinquish power or positions to a Judicial and Civil Service that could oust them and charge them for their earlier bad decisions. I doubt amnesty for this military will ever happen here.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> And no matter which party enters government, these military "dictators" will never relinquish power or positions to a Judicial and Civil Service that could oust them and charge them for their earlier bad decisions. I doubt amnesty for this military will ever happen here.
> 
> 
> Eco-Mariner.




I used to take used clothes, shampoo, soap etc to the camp and the people were also so nice and welcoming and would always wave when you passed by the camp.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I didn't realise that this was the man involved in the Sudanese murders and that is exactly what they were. I remember it so well as I used to pass these poor people on a daily basis. To be told that they were going to be moved on because they wanted the space to put up tables to feed the poor at Ramadan beggars belief. I was disgusted that there was no outcry about these poor souls being gunned down,


Of course there was no outcry, Egyptians (most of them) are notoriously racist and these refugees were black. 

I still remember the expressions on the in-laws faces when I showed them a class photograph from my daughter's school back in London.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Of course there was no outcry, Egyptians (most of them) are notoriously racist and these refugees were black.
> 
> I still remember the expressions on the in-laws faces when I showed them a class photograph from my daughter's school back in London.




Sadly your are 100% correct in what you are saying.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I used to take used clothes, shampoo, soap etc to the camp and the people were also so nice and welcoming and would always wave when you passed by the camp.


And are you blonde by any chance Scottish lassie?

I will endorse the racist element. I known Egypt for over 26 years now and love the country. The only problem is it's full of Egyptians........ Am I racist?


Eco-Mariner


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Eco-Mariner said:


> And are you blonde by any chance Scottish lassie?
> 
> I will endorse the racist element. I known Egypt for over 26 years now and love the country. The only problem is it's full of Egyptians........ Am I racist?
> 
> ...




Of course I am blonde... Irish Catholic family from Cork brought up on the west coast of Scotland.. so bigotry is nothing new to me.


----------

